# Dysfunctional family



## siobudbor (Aug 9, 2020)

1 giant, 1 midget and 2 twins. These are 10 1/2 weeks that I flipped 2 1/2 weeks ago. Strange how they grow so differently. The one has never wanted to stretch, had fan leaves bigger than it was tall that got clipped early...
Would anyone do any trimming still or not? I've read both.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 9, 2020)

Your girls are flowering out very nicely. IMO, no more trimming is needed at this stage. Let 'em grow, bro.


----------



## siobudbor (Aug 9, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Your girls are flowering out very nicely. IMO, no more trimming is needed at this stage. Let 'em grow, bro.


Perfect. Thanks. First time sucks! I'm just rolling with it...gotta learn the hard way but I did wanna check on this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

Sure do Look Lovely they do


----------



## siobudbor (Aug 9, 2020)

Just can't see the end result yet. Looks like I'm doing okay! Thanks.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 9, 2020)

Variety is the spice of life - they look like a super happy dysfunctional family


----------

